# First Two Trips Out



## OleSchool60 (Mar 31, 2013)

I took my Outback out for a test weekend before going on a week long camping trip. The weekend went without a hitch. For my week long trip I traveled 250 miles to our campsite. The trailer towed fine and gas milage wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. I'm so happy with this trailer and It's more comfortable than I thought. I took some advice from this forum such as lining the vents with screen mesh to catch the dirt and washing the black tank out right. Thanks for the advice and keep post good stuff so I can learn a lot more.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

What vents did you line to keep dirt out, I am really confused.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

danny285 said:


> What vents did you line to keep dirt out, I am really confused.


The heater vents on the floor.


----------



## AngryA (Apr 29, 2013)

robertized said:


> I changed out our three floor grills to these they can be closed when not needed. http://www.lowes.com/pd_66848-34146-ABFRBR410_4294821953%2B4294821394__?productId=3260573&Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&pl=1&currentURL=%3FgoToProdList%3Dtrue%26Ns%3Dp_product_qty_sales_dollar%7C1&facetInfo=Floor register


Thanks for the great tip. I was thinking of lining with screen or fabric softener sheets. Much easier to just close them.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

I bought three of these for just that reason. They slide shut and are easy to vacuum before I open them.

Plus they match my interior better. Gives your floor a classier look than the stock grates.

Decor Grates 4 in. x 10 in. Steel Floor Register in Oil-Rubbed Bronze


----------

